# Panoptix



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

anybody drop some serious coin on this? curious how well it really works


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought about it and really don't see the need for my degree of expertise and the enjoyment I get out of Sonar and Down/Side scan.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I got the Panoptix ice bundle, but have only used it 3 times almost exclusively in DownVu from the kayak. I’m still getting familiar with the unit, but a little disappointed in my ability to see a 1/16oz jig while stationary among the screen clutter (no problems when the jig is moving). Also, the inability to zoom in on a specific range is frustrating, and I don’t understand why they did not include that feature. Hopefully it is a software fix. 

However, even with my inexperience and the issues above, it is the single most impressive sonar I have ever used. It is a true 2D live perspective vs the 1D live + history with traditional sonar. The ability to identify the horizontal orientation of a live target in DownVu within a wide cone angle is incredible (not to mention the fish finding capabilities in ForwardVu). I don’t know that it is a huge leap in identifying structure, but the ability to search in ForwardVu and identify the horizontal orientation of a live target is a game changer for video game fishermen like me.


----------

